# Musky Tackle Storage



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

I want to build a box to store my musky lures in. It will be a knock off of a BibsBox hanging box. I am using Lexan for the project but I am unsure of the fastening methods. The box itself needs to be fastened somehow at the corners and bottom as does the dividers. Anyone work with Lexan? Thanks!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not familiar with that box that you mentioned but I saw a box at a muskie show and it was made of Lexan. I thought to myself that I could make it. I was thinking of using small "L" brackets to make the connections. I have not went any further than the thinking process yet. I would definately try to find the "L"s in stainless or galvanized if they make them. The way I was going to do it, it would not need a bottom. The two sides would be angled up with a hole in each for a dowel rod for the carrying handle(like the old tool boxes)

Let me know what you end up doing because I will probably be working on one someday soon.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Not familiar with that box that you mentioned but I saw a box at a muskie show and it was made of Lexan. Here it is www.bibsbox.com.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

This one is on my got-to-have list:

http://www.dunwrighttackle.com/tackleboxes.shtml


----------

